# Hive Fleet Gorgon - A Nid Log by Bobss



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Well, with Nids scuttling over the horizon at last, Id thought Id get back into my original army, from the days of 3rd Ed. My Order came several days the previous, so eager was my manner, and with knife and clippers I set upon the long path of the Nid.

Like a couple of my fellow gamers (Edd inperticular) Ive based my force on one of the more discreet Hive fleets, so Gorgon as I enjoyed the tactical flexibility of the fleet, as it used more cunning ways to defeat the tau than just Termagaunt/Hormagaunt spam with the odd Carnie wave.....

Heres my finished Mawloc... although the scenic base is not yet complete... Picc`ys are fairly bad as I had to rush for the Tale of 4 Gamers..:so_happy:










































Target: Base the Mawloc + Begin Gargoyles :mrgreen:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Update: Mawloc based. Thickish plasticard cut into strips, roughed up, then GS`d to the base, with paper-clips superglued onto for the rivets into the stone. Sand, sprinkeled ontop, generally giving ( I hope) the impression of it exploding out of the ground...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hell yeah on that beast. That looks like its ripping straight out of the ground. +rep for awesomeness and stuff. I really like the reinforced concrete. Nice touch. What else you got planned?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, wow that is cool. Can't wait to see it painted k:. +rep.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Haha! you did say it was going to be a beast of a base! i agree! 

Problems will occur when moving that thing from place to place though ;D


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As Riandro pointed out that base/model is going to be a bitch to transport. However, it is seriously cool looking at this point as well so the trade off should be worth it


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

piemaster said:


> Hell yeah on that beast. That looks like its ripping straight out of the ground. +rep for awesomeness and stuff. I really like the reinforced concrete. Nice touch. What else you got planned?


The general Term/Garg spam, perhaps some Hormagaunts, with curtosy Hive Guard, Venomthropes, Ravenors and Stealers

Im planning a Tervigon, T Fex (LOL Hah I take that as mine! though its probably not original...) Oh and probably a Doom of Malantai :laugh:

Anyway, thanks for the comments + rep guys, and to Rob and Wraith: Im thinking of getting blocks of foam and cutting the correct shape... Rob has mentiones some sites + I think Wayland games (sp?) do similar things...:victory:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

I might have to step up my game a little bit though, that base is just amazing, and i cant be having you in the lead ;D

Also, when it comes to painting, im interested on how your going to do it, as i cant remember what gorgon look like, were they black with brown/yellow patterns? 
What ever the case may be, ill be more than happy to help if you get stuck or need advice mate, Plus ill bring my photo box and eds camera to take picstures of finished models too


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lol DD

Paint Scheme idea is generally stone/scaly colours A. because it requires very little high-end skill for the successive layers of drybrushing and so painting endless swarms of Termagaunts, Hormagaunts, Gargoyles etc become easier and B. I fits into the name 'Gorgon' lol and also goes well with the fluff...(Norm Queens hardening hive-fleets chitin levels against advanced Pulse weaponary of the Tau...)

Colour scheme: series of greys and lighter greys onto a base colour of 1:1 Shadow Grey/Graveyard Earth. Carapaces and claws black N` shiny with light purple highlight, fleshly areas a darkish green with + fortress grey highlight, and on the larger bugs some detailed like ''markings'' like real bugs have with a lighter colour ( yellow with additional yellow highlights )


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking sexy, hurry up & paint it :biggrin:

Do you know what colours you are going with yet?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

As said above, thats my plan for Hive Fleet Gorgon, a very interesting fleet at that, though on the other hand, If I want to go for the Horror of Malan`tai Id have to switch to Naga, in turn an interesting Hive Fleet, but probably with a diff. paint scheme...

Anyway, Gargoyles atm, fairly cool, pretty much just Hormagaunts with wings and fleshborers, easy to build, though abit of a pain in the arse to put the weapon arm and supporting arm together, with enough room for the flying base pole (though once my wallet gets a nice injection of money, I may as well get some ruins/plasticard for the odd base....)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*HQ*

Tervigon

- Scything Talons
- Toxin Sacs
- Adrenal Glands
- Cluster Spines
- Catalyst

*Elites*

x2 Hive Guard

Venomthrope

Zoanthrope

*Troops*

8 Genestealers

- Toxin Sacs
- Scything Talons

12 Hormagaunts

- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

*Fast Attack*

20 Gargoyles
30% completed
 x3 Raveners
- Rending Claws
- Deathspitters

x3 Raveners
- Rending Claws
- Spinefists

*Heavy Support*

Mawloc
- Regeneration
Completed
Tyrannofex
- Rupture Cannon
- Shreddershard Beetles

Total - 1495

If I were to take it to 200 Then id add more more Zoans, Hive Guard and a Pod of Pyrovores + more Hormagaunts...


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

A simple idea, but it really makes your Mawloc stand out from the rest. Let's see this beast painted.


----------



## Niffty (Aug 5, 2009)

A simple idea, but it really makes your Mawloc stand out from the rest. Let's see this beast painted.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

love that base man, +Rep :good:


----------

